# Moving to Mallorca! Any tips or advice on renting pet friendly homes?



## lormar (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, we're almost there now...only two more months and we'll be on our way to the sunny isle of Mallorca.
Whilst getting the house emptied here and calculating what to take/what not to take is one issue, the other, more burning issue is that of finding 'the right' rental property for us to move to...!

We've been on the usual sites (don't know if I can mention any here) but only had average success - the main reason being that we need to find somewhere that'll allow our two Westies to live with us, only few of the sites with properties in our budget range don't even list 'pet friendly' as a search option.
So, we're wondering if any of you already there can give us some advice or tips on this? 

Oh, and, if possible - can any of you recommend which ferry co. offers the best journey for dogs? Do any have dog-friendly huts/cabins or will they, even at 14 & 15 years old, have to stay in a kennel on the deck? From most forum accounts I've read on this, it seems to be quite an ordeal for them...
Should've added...ferry departure point from Barcelona...we're open to route suggestions based on quality for our Westies.


----------



## me_slack (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Lormar,

Sounds like your not long away now!!

We have a very similar travel planned for February, we have just returned from the island having sorted our rental house out. We have two dogs and two cats which we plan to drive down (vet suggested this would be better then flying).

I cannot advise on the ferry, we also need to know about this, I assumed we would just keep them in the car/van with us, but maybe that is not the case?!?

I can advise however about pet friendly property, we can confirm that Mallorca is very pet friendly, so much more so than the UK. When searching for a property the agent advised that it would be no problem at all and she was right, as long as your looking for property with a garden then I think you will have no problems at all.

Hope this helps and if you find out about the ferry I would love to know.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Lormar. It's true that they don't even mention pets on adverts. I moved here without any pets and wasn't planning on getting one, so when I signed the lease I said I'd have no pets. But I recently changed my mind to adopt a cat, and asked my landlord, and he said yes without hesitation - with one caveat, as long as I don't adopt a lion.  So it seems it's the same here as in Canada, that the no-pets clause in the lease is a standard clause. I'd suggest you simply ask about your doggies when you ask other questions about the apt. Good luck!


----------



## me_slack (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Lormar. 

After some more research I have found the answers about the ferry crossing.

Here is the company we have booked directly with:

trasmediterranea.es/en

During the booking process you can add your pets.

w3.trasmediterranea.es/en/passenger-guide/travel-pets

Hope this helps.


----------

